# MIUI and MMS



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there some alternative program that will allow me to receive/send mms while I'm on MIUI?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Only way I know of is to have people send pics and videos to your email. Never heard of any 3rd party sms apps.


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

neoterixx64 said:


> Is there some alternative program that will allow me to receive/send mms while I'm on MIUI?


I have had good luck with handcent which is free, never used it with MIUI though.


----------



## Scrider (Oct 31, 2011)

Kakaotalk


----------



## thedanimal (Aug 23, 2011)

Has anyone looked into the mms config file for this rom?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ianolson91 (Feb 15, 2012)

Some people say that GoSms is working for them. but that sends a picture as a link so someone with a non smart phone most likely wont be able to open it


----------



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have not had any luck with GoSms. I think I received a MMS myself but was not able to send out to anyone. 
I love mini but without MMS it's no good.


----------

